# iPad Kindle app updated



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

http://reviews.cnet.com/8301-31747_7-57346153-243/kindle-app-update-brings-some-kindle-fire-features-to-ipads/

Apparently adds a better magazine reading experience and better PDF handling. I use Zinio for magazines, so haven't messed with the update myself.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Updating now...will see how it looks.

Betsy


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

I got the update yesterday, and I like it!  As far as I can tell, they have fixed the "Recent" sort, so now all the stuff I have side-loaded thru iTunes comes out in the correct spot.  But now I wish they would fix the "Author" sort... like it works in the Kindle PC app.  Lots of books have the author names "First Last", and the iPad app sorts them into First name order... as if they had been "Last, First".  I fix the books that I've side-loaded, using Calibre, but the ones bought from Amazon are a pain (if possible) to fix... and there are many coming from Amazon directly that have the name in the wrong format.


----------



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

I guess it is the up-date but now my Kindle app puts the books in alphabetical order instead of date bought, any way to change it back. I sure don't like it that way. All of my other books from other sites like Smashwords I just put into iBooks, easier to delete your mistakes I think.


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Near the bottom of the index screen, tap the word "Author" or "Title", and select "Recent" from the menu.  I think that will give you the order you wish.


----------



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

pawnslinger said:


> Near the bottom of the index screen, tap the word "Author" or "Title", and select "Recent" from the menu. I think that will give you the order you wish.
> 
> Don't know how I missed that, thats!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

This morning, when I opened the Kindle app, it said I could send personal docs to the app at an email [email protected] ....  I think that's new?  I don't do personal docs much, though I did write a note to be placed on each of the grandgirl's Kindles when they first turned them on.

I didn't get the message last night when I used the app, it popped up this morning.  The email address is also under info (the little i, bottom, far right).

Betsy


----------



## pawnslinger (May 1, 2009)

Okay, generally I like the new app (after using it for awhile), but I guess like many things, it is 2 steps forward and 1 back.  For some strange reason, I like to sort my books by Author, and when I close a book, the index page now goes back to the top of the list ... the A's, instead of showing the book just closed.  I find this really annoying, because I cannot now open another book by the same author, without scrolling ALL the way down the list (to wherever I was before).  The old version of the app would maintain the position of the list when a book was closed and move it to the top of the screen.  Making it easy to locate other books by the same author.

Of course, the Author sort doesn't quite work right anyway, so I guess the folks that wrote the app don't use it much.  I am pretty sure this means that the Kindle PC app was written by different folks (cause the author sort works properly in the PC app).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I recommend that you provide feedback from within the app...tap on the "i" in the lower right hand corner and "Send feedback" is one of the options.

Betsy


----------

